# Wanting to open a detailing workshop..



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

..Sorry guys if this has been covered to hell..but ive come out of uni a few months ago and am having no luck on the job front. Now ive had a passion for detailing cars for some years now and just love to correct paint. Its one of the few things i really enjoy and have dreamt of owning a workshop ever since i learnt about detailing. Now ive not been to any courses but im pretty much self taught. Ive practiced on many many scrap panels and have done my own car and many friends and family cars, ive always been a hands on persons and know i am pretty good at what i do. I mainly want to concentrate on the paint correction and enhancement side of things. I live in East London and im not aware of many detailers around this area, my only concern is if there is a market for it here and how to advertise what im offering so that i have a steady flow of jobs.

Any helpful tips and criticisms would be appreciated.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are some of the pros and where they are based

LINKY


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=9987


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I believe the reason for a lack of detailing companies in central London is the business rates and business water rates for those areas make it almost impossible, hence many favour the outskirts and surrounding areas (essex, hertfordshire, ect) 

London is a pretty saturated market, but if your good at what you do then you don't worry about your competitors.. focus on your own business.


----------

